# C4Y 3x3x6, 3x3x7, and petaminx



## Kevster270 (Feb 3, 2010)

http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-2610-1-1.html


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 3, 2010)

What?!?!?!?!?! This is madness!!!!



(Thats where your supposed to say " Madness!?!, this is Speedsolving DOT COOOOOM!")


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2010)

C4Y=Bankrupt soon?


----------



## Kevster270 (Feb 3, 2010)

lol no kidding xD

(madness, THIS IS SPEEDSOLVING DOT COOOOOOOMMMM!!! LOL)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 3, 2010)

lol.
There are so many new puzzles on C4Y lately.
Petaminx is a bit pushing it, but at this rate, they'll have an Examinx out by the end of this year. 

The 3x3x6 and 3x3x7 sound awesome though. Excited to see them.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 3, 2010)

What is C4U thinking? I'm all for new puzzles, but C4U is losing the initiative.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 3, 2010)

I won't be buying a big minx (exa, peta, tera)
Until they reach the last. I want to have the biggest possible.


----------



## Kevster270 (Feb 3, 2010)

lol head desk
either way, i think petaminx is a little much.. heck, the teraminx was already too much but it turned out wonderful even though andrew cormier/ whoever made the first one has to stop selling them even tho the quality of the originals is incredible. c4y has to stop sometime and leave some of the custom puzzles just that. custom puzzles not mass produced crap *coughgigaminxcough*


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2010)

Indeed, it's much better for five people in the world to have to pay $2000 for a puzzle than for everyone to be able to get one for $100. oh wait, no it's not.

I know the designs for 3x3xN and *minx are relatively easy to model and mass-produce, but I'd prefer to see some totally new puzzles instead of just extensions of the old ones. It would be awesome for stuff like helicopter cube, master pyraminx, super-x, master skewb, etc. to be mass-produced, because those are really new puzzles compared to the normal fare - rather than just having to do one more domino or one more layer of centers and edges, you need a totally new method and there are totally new ideas to get used to. For those of us who've already played around with this stuff on computers it wouldn't be quite as exciting (well... I'd still love to have any of these in real life ), but if you've never seen one it's a great challenge to play with and a lot of fun too.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 3, 2010)

I want a mass produced 1x4x4 and 2x4x4. Who's with me?


----------



## Meep (Feb 3, 2010)

The 3x3xN ones are just doing a crapload of dominos in a row ):


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2010)

Are the 3x3xN's going to be cubic? If they're not I don't think they'll be very sturdy.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 3, 2010)

If I was traiphumi I would be mad.


----------



## Logan (Feb 3, 2010)

See this thread for opinions (mostly negative) on this situation.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I know the designs for 3x3xN and *minx are relatively easy to model and mass-produce, but I'd prefer to see some totally new puzzles instead of just extensions of the old ones. It would be awesome for stuff like helicopter cube, master pyraminx, super-x, master skewb, etc. to be mass-produced, because those are really new puzzles compared to the normal fare - rather than just having to do one more domino or one more layer of centers and edges, you need a totally new method and there are totally new ideas to get used to. For those of us who've already played around with this stuff on computers it wouldn't be quite as exciting (well... I'd still love to have any of these in real life ), but if you've never seen one it's a great challenge to play with and a lot of fun too.



I agree. I'm not very thrilled about 3x3xNs or minxes, but I would buy any of the puzzles you mentioned in a heartbeat.


----------



## Owen (Feb 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I want a mass produced 1x4x4 and 2x4x4. Who's with me?



THEE OAT IS IN AGREEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 3, 2010)

Owen said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I want a mass produced 1x4x4 and 2x4x4. Who's with me?
> ...



ME ISH TOO


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 3, 2010)

I think james is doing this through his own personal intrest


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Feb 3, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I think james is doing this through his own personal intrest



Shocking.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the best news of the year so far, V-Cubes should release 9x9x9 and this year wll just be perfect.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I want a mass produced 1x4x4 and 2x4x4. Who's with me?



I AM!!! would like a 1x2x2 no matter the difficulty lol


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a cuboid 3x3x5...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I want a mass produced 1x4x4 and 2x4x4. Who's with me?
> ...



Buy a keychain 2x2 and go wild.

Keep in mind a 1x2x2 has only four distinct positions, so you may not find the puzzle very interesting when you're done making it.


----------

